# Bunte Flecke beim Spielen



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine GeForce FX 5700 Grafikkarte und bei manchen Ego-Shootern habe ich Bunte Flecke (Grün/Rot/Gelb) auf den Texturen die im Hintegrund leicht verwischen (wegen der Entfernung). Verschiedene Treiber habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, aber nur ziemlich alte Treiber verursachen das Problem nicht, nur läuft dann einiges nicht... Am Anfang, als die GRafikkarte neu hatte trat dieses Problem nicht auf. Weiß jemand wie man dies korrigieren kann?


MfG Radhad

PS: wenn ihr einen Screenshot braucht kann ich ja noch einen anhängen.


----------



## Peetz (22. Juli 2004)

*...*

Kommt drauf an ob du die Graka zu hoch getaktet hast oder sie einfach zu heiß läuft. Bei mir war es nämlich ein Grund für solche Probleme.


----------



## Radhad (23. Juli 2004)

Die Karte läuft mit dem Standardkühler ohne Übertaktung. Mein Freund hat die gleiche Karte, aber eine bessere Luftzirkulation (da er mehr Lüfter einbauen kann). Mit der Hitze könnte es natürlich zusammenhängen ^^ Wenn das Problem weiterhin auftritt, wenn ich meinen neuen Tower + Lüfter + Netzteil habe dann melde ich mich nochmal. Danke für den Tipp!


MfG Radhad


----------

